# new to sw



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

so its been quite some time since i posted on this site as ive been very involved in other projects as of late, but the time as finally come as of today i have setup my first sw tank. and wouldnt you know it.. i know Nothing  haha

so far my setup consists of

33g tank
~50lbs live sand
~75lbs live rock
crappy little tetra filter for circulation


plan is for a fowlr to begin with... nothing has been added to tank as of yet pictures to follow.

What else do I need to know?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My only suggestion after the fact is that for my 29g I have two powerheads, I'd probably invest in those instead for circulation, like a koralia or maxijet on either side if not both. I think you went overkill with the rock and sand, but it won't hurt I'd expect.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

i had it from a 90g tear down, i still have another 100lbs of liverock in a bin with a couple power heads going

everything is dead as could be and needs to be completely reseeded.... i have a long road ahead of me 

but thnx ill add a powerhead to shopping list, was going to go pick up some crabs to start getting things colonized


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't have any luck until I used Stabilize\Cycle to get it established.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't put more than half that rock into your 33g. There would be almost no room for water in there, let alone fish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I figured best case scenario it wouldn't be utilized, but couldn't picture that amount in there.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

i love how yah take it so literal, it was an approximate guess. its not like i weighed the live rock before i put it in the tank
also, its not like the rock is glued in there, if it doesnt work out, ill take some out, i had All of this stuff just Sitting here, id rather try and fail than never try at all.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Although that's nice placement of rocks, I'd take a 1/3rd out.

Best case scenario like I said the beneficial bacteria won't utilize colonization in it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The 33g system now only contain 20g of water 

It is not bad if you wan to keep mostly coral with a few small fish. Personally, I would take out 1/2 of the rock as I tend to like a few more larger fish myself.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

my goal is eventually full coral, this is just an expeiriment and to get things colonizing, i have a 55g with a sump sitting around waiting for a purpose....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

is the 33 drilled for an overflow?

100lbs of LR if with the sump incorporated would be doable, that's another 50g. 

I prefer having an open scape...Less LR in the display equals more swimming room for the fish and more options on coral placement.

Add the sump!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> is the 33 drilled for an overflow?
> 
> 100lbs of LR if with the sump incorporated would be doable, that's another 50g.
> 
> ...


yah sure, send on over a few hundred so i can build the stand and get the return pump for the sump.

until then im gonna go at my own pace, K thnx.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> i love how yah take it so literal, it was an approximate guess. its not like i weighed the live rock before i put it in the tank
> also, its not like the rock is glued in there, if it doesnt work out, ill take some out, i had All of this stuff just Sitting here, id rather try and fail than never try at all.


lol.. i love how you asked for help but still think your way is better, then why ask? 
pretty sure Anthony and effox knows what their talking about when it comes to SW



oakley1984 said:


> yah sure, send on over a few hundred so i can build the stand and get the return pump for the sump.
> 
> until then im gonna go at my own pace, K thnx.


lol, just saw page 2 and wow.. haha the ignorant attitude i m seeing

Even Gordon and Tang daddy tried to help you


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

and i used to like this site!

some people really have a VERY hard time understanding not all of us have endless $ to throw at this hobby.
ive taken the advice and will make some changes accordingly, However what im not about to do, is go throw my grocery money at building a stand, buying a return pump, getting a brighter light, etc
Until i actually decide weather or not i want to Really DIVE into the saltwater side, However what i dont take kindly to is the arrogant attitudes saying i should change things based on personal preference, that i should throw out what ive done already, and setup another tank with a sump and so on... 


and hahahaha 30-40$ for wood for a stand? if you want an ugly as crap 2x4 stand yah
20$ for a return pump? if you want the noisiest piece of crap you can find that provides 0 pressure yah.

and a few hundred for your advice and opinion haha, i dont know weather to laugh or just pat you on the head.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> yah sure, send on over a few hundred so i can build the stand and get the return pump for the sump.
> 
> until then im gonna go at my own pace, K thnx.


Why don't you send me a few hundred for my advice and opinion.... That would be better thanks!

A few hundred for a stand and return pump??

Wood for your stand should cost $30-40 and a return pump maybe $20 you must be smart at outsourcing stuff.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> and i used to like this site!


wow.. HAHA LOOOOOOOL 
you gotta be kidding me


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Why don't you send me a few hundred for my advice and opinion.... That would be better thanks!
> 
> A few hundred for a stand and return pump??
> 
> Wood for your stand should cost $30-40 and a return pump maybe $20 you must be smart at outsourcing stuff.


outsourcing huh? 
explain to me why i would pay someone else to setup my tank when the hobby is for myself

you should learn what the words you use, actually mean... its called a vocabulary.

just because you can spell the word, does not imply that you're capable of using the word. Something tells me alot of your advice is going to be alot like that statement.

Wrong..

Swing and a miss.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Nick, can we get a Fail button for this thread


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Oakley, seriously? Everyone who answered your thread was trying to help you with your tank, since you asked for advice. No one was expecting you to have endless moeny to throw at your tank.

However, what everyone was taking offense to is the way you responded to their help. You talk about the arrogant attitude from people? How do you think your 'k, Thanx' comment came across. You talk about people recommending personal preference. What else are they supposed to recommend, someone else's preference? The reason you would get their personal preference is because they have tried many, many different ways and this is what worked. Especially when you are having Anthony, Gordon, and Tang Daddy reply. And your last statement there where you call Tang Daddy's advice just wrong is extremely arrogant.

I wish you the best of luck with your tank. I also am about to try SW and will be asking for help here. However, I think you have probably just alienated yourself from some of the best reefers on this forum.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The suggestions I made was simply to help you since you said you had an extra sump and 100lbs of rock in holding.

You made a remark about spending hundreds on a stand and return pump, I suggested that you could get away spending alot less.

No one is asking you to spend your grocery money on a stand.

FYI I run a $20 return pump on my 50g and it does fine. Outsourcing as in doing the research and finding the deal (yourself). I never said paying someone to outsource a pump and wood for you because you could do it yourself, you have 2 feet and a heart beat!

I was just giving you options, never said that you have to do what I suggested, Which is why it is called a suggestion.

"you should learn what the words you use, actually mean... its called a vocabulary. 

just because you can spell the word, does not imply that you're capable of using the word. Something tells me alot of your advice is going to be alot like that statement."

I found this abit insulting, good thing you're so far away....

Don't see anything wrong with my statement, however I will have to ask my brother to see if I made any mistakes 
because he has an English major.

You should work on your grammar aswell because Last time I checked k thnx is not really a word.....

You should do some reading before asking simple questions and I suggest if you seek advice from members on here 
please show some respect. Don't be so high strung on your wooden rocking horse OK THANKS!!


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Oakley, u seem like a complete retard. You come here asking for suggestions and when its given, you are in no way thankful but rather rude and arrogant. 

Please give more information if you are going to blatantly knock down any suggestions, not to mention u're a real cheap cunt.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Oakley I suggest you go ask for help on another site. This site is not about personal attacks and not for people with your attitude. I suggest the mods CLOSE this thread since it is useless now and just used to upset well intended members. No help is appreciated anyways. Goodby Oakley


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Oakley I suggest you go ask for help on another site. This site is not about personal attacks and not for people with your attitude. I suggest the mods CLOSE this thread since it is useless now and just used to upset well intended members. No help is appreciated anyways. Goodby Oakley


my attitude huh? cute, i got along Just fine on this site until i tried talking to these salt water pricks. and about personal attacks? how about the multiple insults directed at me, a threat made towards me, and the general demeaning manner in which i have been met with from the get go?

this is literally worse than dealing with a bunch of children. I was sitting here writing this out...

"
im going to ignore the blatantly flaming posts and state this

Shall we try to start again, i would like to believe we are all capable of mature and intelligent conversation without resolving to pettiness.

I shall be the bigger man here and apologize for my own attitude, im an asshole.. i know it... thats fine with me worked out so far not about to change for anyone else.
"

and stopped half way through because the insults kept flooding into my incoming email

And your quite right i believe i am done with this forum and the condescending attitude that seems to be unanimous.

oh and by the way tang, you want to threaten me? hop a ferry to nanaimo.. im not that far away.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread is closed. Really no point coming here asking for advice when you have all the answers.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

WOW....is all i have to say!!!


----------

